# Project $500 Foreman



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Monday I picked up a 2004 Foreman 450s. The guy was asking $500 and said it had been redone with a BBK and cam, but they never put it all the way back together. All it needed was the plastic put back on and it needed a muffler. I got there and he couldn't find the shifter, so I gave him $440 and picked up a shifter, and two cans of truck bed liner on the way home. I worked on it for about an hour before I got it running. It has a 2" lift, and I had a HMF I put on it. I also have 28" laws on chrome ITP steel rims going on it. I'll post some more pics when I get home and put the tires and rims on it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

nice im looking for a bike like that for my neighbor he 55 but he wants to ride with me lol there good bike, how is it with the bbk in it?


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Idk yet. It feels more powerful than my 680 with the BRGR, and it's faster than my Rincon. But that's just on the road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dang you can't beat that deal w/ a stick


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I got some ES footwells to put on it. I'm about to leave school and go put the laws on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Ready for the weekend.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

